# I had a question about something.



## Kool-Aide (Sep 9, 2007)

A while back somebody told me about how he use to make some sort of alcohol he called it gin and the thing is... I now looked up how to make gin and it's a total different process. The way he told me how to do it is get a milk gallon jug and put 1 cup of rice...1 cup of sugar and a table spoon of yeast and fill it up with water and let it sit back in room temperature with a ballon on the top of it. When the balloon pops it's done. What kind of alcohol would I be making technically? I have done it before but I he told me to use orange juice instead of water. The problem with this is... the orange juice goes stale after a while of being room temperature. And it doesn't taste that nice but it gets the job done. Now I don't want to use orange juice cause it tastes so bad. But... I do want to use water cause thats what he suggested in the first place. But... the water never worked. Is it because it takes longer in water? Or maybe the yeast died from being over heated outside? Does it not work in water at all? I don't know I am new to all this stuff but I would really like to know those things.

1. What kind of alcohol is it? I don't think it's gin even though the guy said it was.
2. Will it work in water?
3. What is the perfect temperature for fermentation?

Thanks alot everybody for reading I am stupid with this stuff right now cause I am so new to it. I tried it before like 3 years ago. And now I am trying again. The water isn't working again. I don't know if it's because it's water or if I am doing something wrong. I have right now... Gallon of water...1 cup rice...1 cup sugar... and table spoon of yeast with a balloon at the top sitting in my closet. It's not really doing anything. The balloon is standing up just not filling up with air. Anyways thanks again.


----------



## Kevinski324 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re:Gin*

It sounds to me like this recipe is meant to be used for a quick and easy rice wine. It sounds to me like it should work. So, it sounds like you have got the yeast working, and that's good, but yeast won't live very long unless given the right conditions.. First, you will need to make sure that there is enough sugar in the mix, which I think there should be. Next, make sure that the yeast has enough nutrients, so that they can stay healthy and vibrant. To do this, you should add yeast nutrient, and maybee some lemon/orange juice(only a small amount, as too much acidity isn't good either, but a little is good for the mix) Last, and very important is fermentation tempreature. The yeast like it WARM, and they will flourish and make alchohol quicker in a warm environment(68-74 degrees should suffice). I am not really sure about a couple of the other steps in the process, as I know that "when the balloon explodes" can be any time in the fermentation, and not necessarily when the fermentation is done. I suggest that you get a good, strong fermentation going, and then put a hole in the top of a large balloon, and place it on the top of the container. This will keep the balloon at a consistant size until the fermentation stops. You will know that the fermentation has stopped when the balloon has completely collapsed. Also, I think it would help, too, if you steamed your rice before throwing it into the jug, as the yeast would then be able to work on the starches, and the mix would have a better rice taste to it.. 
I hope you find my advice useful. Hope to talk to you again soon.
Kevin


----------



## oxeye (Jul 7, 2008)

Kool Aide -

Does you mother know what you're trying to do?

You'd better find yourself a better class of friends to hang out with!

Because if you don't, before long, the house you'll be living in won't have a closet for you to hide your milk jug hooch in.

The only people who brew alcohol with supplies from a kitchen are prison inmates, and kids who want to be prison inmates!

Now, go out and play in the street, where it's safer.

oxeye


----------



## Noontime (Aug 28, 2008)

It's definitely not Gin that you are making. Gin is a distilled liquor with many different spices and botanicals added (although in very small amounts).

It does seem that what you are trying to make is strictly for the consumption of alcohol. I think with a little more discretion in ingredients you could make something much more enjoyable...even from frozen fruit concentrates. Use a wine yeast, add sugar and nutrient, and maintain a good temperature (no more than about 80 degrees) and you should be making alcohol. $10 worth of equipment (like a proper airlock and hydrometer) would help also.


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Sep 1, 2008)

A frend of mine in England makes something called sloe gin, using sloe berries, that sounds more like what you are getting at. Not sure if his is distilled liquor or not, but certainly not the process you are describing. Apple cider season will be here soon. If you want to go the ballon route, try throwing some sugar and a 33 cent packet of wine yeast into a fresh gallon of that. Oh yeah, and get ready to wake up feeling like you've been kicked by a mule.


----------



## fatbloke (Nov 22, 2008)

Benjo's Mom said:


> A frend of mine in England makes something called sloe gin, using sloe berries, that sounds more like what you are getting at. Not sure if his is distilled liquor or not, but certainly not the process you are describing. Apple cider season will be here soon. If you want to go the ballon route, try throwing some sugar and a 33 cent packet of wine yeast into a fresh gallon of that. Oh yeah, and get ready to wake up feeling like you've been kicked by a mule.


Well as I'm in the UK, I can tell you that your friend won't be making anything with sloes or damsons for that matter as there's virtually none. Though I don't know if it was because of a late frost or whether the crappy weather mean that the bee's etc "stayed indoors, out of the rain".......

Sloes are actually fruit of the Blackthorn. They're of the "prunus" genus of fruit like plums, apricots etc.

They look very like tiny plums.

Sloe gin is a mix of gin, sugar and sloes......


As for the OP's question, the sugar/yeast/water mix would, possibly, make some alcohol, but the rice wouldn't necessarily make much difference, because the starch would need to be broken down into the base carbohydrates first i.e. sugars.

Something like amylase might allow enough enzymatic action to do that.....I don't know I'm not an enzyme expert....

Whether just soaking and toasting it (think malting here) would do the trick enough for the yeast to get to work.....


----------

